# Steel door with stripped screw holes



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Try steel blind (PoP) rivets.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

And there are other 'blind hole' fasteners, some of which present machine screw threads.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Some "steel-clad" doors have wooden frames which would use typical wood screws, and some "steel-clad" doors have inserts which require machine thread screws. This is typically a 3/16" plate which is tapped for the screws. Which did yours have originally? IF wood type screws the golf tee trick should have worked. IF you have the insert with the machine screws you may have to use something like a "Heli-Coil" to repair the screw holes. I would check to see if it is a wooden framed door and the wood screw holes have just stripped out. IF SO, then I would drill out the holes to the next nominal dowel rod size, insert some dowel rod (at least 1"--1 1/2" long) coated with a good glue, allow to dry well and trim/sand smooth. Then start over with your wood screws using longer screws. As I said, if it has machine screws, it's another ball game but a do-able fix. Good Luck, David


----------

